# Getting shows off replaced drive?



## Goobergirl (Sep 12, 2007)

If I put a new drive in my Tivo, is there any way to get at the shows that are on the drive I've removed? I have so many, getting them all off or watching them before is so time consuming via my network...

(I'm on a Mac, by the way)


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Depends. Are you going to use a preloaded drive from say DVRUpgrade or are you going to use a blank drive and copy your old one to it.


----------



## Goobergirl (Sep 12, 2007)

ttodd1 said:


> Depends. Are you going to use a preloaded drive from say DVRUpgrade or are you going to use a blank drive and copy your old one to it.


If I can ever understand exactly what I need to do, my preference would be to copy. But I have two Tivos, one is a Series 2 that can handle a second drive, and the other a Humax that has to be replaced. Fortunately I can DVD all the stuff off the Humax.

Currently I'm just frustrated at trying to understand what I need to do. I've been searching and reading these forums off and on for a couple of monhts and I'm still cloudy on the details with a Mac.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't count on much support for Macs in this forum. They're great computers but the reality is that over 90% of the world population with personal computers own PCs. As such, most public forums address using a PC vs. a Mac.

That being said, you might want to check out the forums at deal data base dot com. They do discuss using a Mac every once in a while and there are Mac versions of many of the more popular applications used with a hacked Tivo. However, making backups, restoring images, and copying drives are pretty much confined to using a PC. 

If you don't mind having an extra box sitting in the back of your closet you can pick up a used PC with everything you need to support Tivo drive upgrades for as little as $25 plus shipping on ebay. This includes the case, power supply, motherboard, CPU, memory, video card, hard drive, floppy drive, and CDROM. An old PII, PIII, or AMD CPU, 4MB RAM, and a 1-5GB hard drive are more than adequate for the task.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Goobergirl said:


> If I can ever understand exactly what I need to do, my preference would be to copy. But I have two Tivos, one is a Series 2 that can handle a second drive, and the other a Humax that has to be replaced. Fortunately I can DVD all the stuff off the Humax.
> 
> Currently I'm just frustrated at trying to understand what I need to do. I've been searching and reading these forums off and on for a couple of monhts and I'm still cloudy on the details with a Mac.


Are you working with a MAC or IMAC?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Goobergirl said:


> If I put a new drive in my Tivo, is there any way to get at the shows that are on the drive I've removed? I have so many, getting them all off or watching them before is so time consuming via my network...
> 
> (I'm on a Mac, by the way)


Not outside the TiVo, at least that is supported on this forum. The only supported means to pull individual recordings from a TiVo HDD is by installing said drive into the TiVo it came from and using TTG to pull them.


----------



## AquaX (Mar 4, 2003)

A couple of questions --
1. Is the replacement drive going in to the same TiVo that the original drive came from?
2. Are you using an Intel powered Mac or a PowerPC Mac? This article from Apple explains how to tell.

I'm also a Mac user, and while upgrading a TiVo on a Mac is no longer impossible as it was a few years ago, it's certainly still a bit difficult. It can be done though.


----------



## hazmatman (Oct 21, 2007)

classicsat said:


> Not outside the TiVo, at least that is supported on this forum. The only supported means to pull individual recordings from a TiVo HDD is by installing said drive into the TiVo it came from and using TTG to pull them.


I have a new weaKnees HD for my T2500...which it seems to need badly; unfortunately, it appears we had never set this TiVo to use multi-room viewing before. We went to the TiVo website & made the change, but now I cannot get the old T2500 to complete the new settings.

Downloads fine, but when it starts extracting the data & loading it, it gets to 99% complete & fails, error S03. Typical for an HD with bad sectors I understand.

I cannot get the unit to "kick start" so it will scan the drive.

Is there any way I can save & transfer all the tivo'd programs on the drive without using the standard transfer from one TiVo to another?

With the TivoToGo software, can TiVo'd shows be extracted from a dying Tivo HD?
Could my newer DRT400 talk to the old HD on my home network if the old T2500 HD wired up to my PC?

Now, the real issue is becoming...how much longer can I keep the old HD running. Last time I tried rebooting it, I got through everything fine and tried to connect & download settings via my phoneline...now I am stuck in Guided Setup!!!

Just trying to do whatever I can before I install the new HD, so as NOT to lose all the programs saved on the old dying HD.

Thanks, DJ


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a similar problem but in this case my shows are indeed stuck on the old DT.

I have a DT series 2 with a 300gig drive upgrade I did myself in it. It got a lightening jolt on my cat5 network wire which took out the Ethernet and USB ports. I have tested them with known good devices all around - no luck - this TiVo will not see the network at all. Living on updates to guide over the phone wire.

The good news - I have a new DT box coming with stock 80 hour drive. 

so my ideal solution would be to put the 300 gig drive in the new TiVo but that can not be done with a Clear and Delete everything which kind of negates the idea of keeping all the shows I have not watched yet.

I can also buy a new drive for the new DT and do some manipulation to get the shows from the 300gig drive onto the new drive and into the new TiVo but have not seen anything on how to do that either.


Worse case, I just put a new big drive in the new TiVo. setup season passes and cancel the old DT sub. I am past any penalty phase but paying 16.95 a month on the broken DT as i do not want to reup it. I know I can watch the shows off the unsubbed DT so all is not bleak, just a pain to keep both on the TV for a month of so to get the shows watched. 

any advice on how to get the shows from the broken DT box to the new one that is arriving early next week is much appreciated and would answer some of the other questions in this thread as well


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that is on-topic here, the way I would propose you do it. 

You could likely try replacing the USB/ethernet jack, or just pull the old jack and tack on the the magnetics/socket from something else.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Not that is on-topic here, the way I would propose you do it.
> 
> You could likely try replacing the USB/ethernet jack, or just pull the old jack and tack on the the magnetics/socket from something else.


yah, but being a surge I imagine some circuits could be fried as well. I took advantage of the free DT deal in a thread in the coffeehouse so getting another DT will fix me up fine. Just wondering if there is some way to pull shows hard drive to hard drive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not if the ethernet and/or USB ports are fried, that we can support here.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Not if the ethernet and/or USB ports are fried, that we can support here.


is there a process to put the broken port DVR drive in the other TiVo (same DT model) without having to do a clear adn delete everything?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> is there a process to put the broken port DVR drive in the other TiVo (same DT model) without having to do a clear adn delete everything?


Yes, but it requires quite a bit of hacking that can't be discussed here as well as functioning networking/hardware modification. The show's encryption scheme is directly tied to the crypto chip in the original tivo, and AFAIK there isn't any way to fake that on the new box.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Yes, but it requires quite a bit of hacking that can't be discussed here as well as functioning networking/hardware modification. The show's encryption scheme is directly tied to the crypto chip in the original tivo, and AFAIK there isn't any way to fake that on the new box.


Thanks guys - I figured there was no easy way but asking sometimes teaches this old dog new tricks.

I will just get a 99$ 500 gig new drive and drop it on the new TiVo and just keep the other DT unsubbed but hooked up long enough to watch the shows on it


----------

